# Skiing Heavenly in Jan?



## MattM (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey,
Im trying to plan a trip to Tahoe at the beginning of January, although I've heard the snow can be kinda hit and miss. Looks like last year was good at this time but the year before was not so great. Is it worth it or would you stay in the Rockies?


----------

